# 24 Season 8 Sean Callery Score



## cc64 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

anybody else checking out 24 this season? I'm still addicted to that series and i have to say that Sean Callery is doing a tremendous job again this season. The music is wall-to-wall, really diverse, well written/produced etc...

Every week i'm going f*(&?%$k i hope he's not doing this all by himself. If he is, i s!*&#*k big time >8o 

Obviously it's all VI's...and it still sounds great and pertinent. The delivery schedule has to be horrendous, i mean there's 24 shows(roughly 43 minutes of music each show) per year so, at the VERY best he has 2 weeks per show...

Kudos to Sean

Claude


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 19, 2010)

Not sure if he's doing it all by himself; I am sure he has ghostwriters. Bear in mind tho, he does not just start writing when he gets video of the first episode. He is working on the series all year round, even when they are not filming, and when he does not yet have video. At this point, he knows what he needs to do - he knows how many "chase scenes" he will have to write, how many "gun fight scenes" he will have to write, how many "stalking scenes", how many of this, how many of that, and he has a good idea of how long each scene is going to last. It would not surprise me if he has half the season already written, even before they go into production. I am sure he writes alot during the season as well, but I am also sure much of the "writing" is really just tweaking stuff he has written in the off season.

But I do agree, this season's music is kickin' - I actually hear some memorable themes, which is new. o/~


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 19, 2010)

Sean Callery writes the best dramatic music on network TV.

He is, of course, a Logic user


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Mar 20, 2010)

He has 4 days per show. And he said that he doesn't know how the story develops.
But he has a good archive and sometimes reuses certain parts or loops in another context (although I can't hear that he repeats stuff at all). I know that he hires someone to mix his music for him, but from what I know he does everything else himself. So I guess he is just a genius  And my favourite composer for tv!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 20, 2010)

Another BIG fan from Season 2 onwards. Omnisphere is all over this season.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want more, watch La Femme Nikita has well. I believe he did that show too.

He seems to retain an older synthy sound that clients really like.


----------



## Ed (Mar 20, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat Mar 20 said:


> If you want more, watch La Femme Nikita has well. I believe he did that show too.
> 
> He seems to retain an older synthy sound that clients really like.



Yea he did that, sounds even more like Mark Snow in that score :D

I don't understand how a show like 24 can have no live instruments while BSG and Star Trek could afford tons of live instruments and orchestras. I mean those guys had ridiculously tiny deadlines as well, but had to record live stuff as well!

Personally from what Ive heard I prefer Bill Brown's CSI score to 24.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 21, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Mar 21 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Mar 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Prelude to War is great. Hard to pick a favourite track because there's so many great tracks from all those seasons.
> ...



I only listened to a couple clips since it's annoying to figure out which ones belong to CSI but I thought it was okay sounding. I get the feeling that Callery's music probably has more of an identity. I'm a big fan of 24 so I can't separate the music from the show and so, to me, 24's music is just more emotionally enjoyable. As far as I recall CSI is pretty episodic whereas 24 is heavily serialized which just leads to better music.

I think Bear's best music was in Season 2 of BSG, which also happens to be the best season. That whole battle with the Pegasus, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah Choco, that's what I consider Crimson Tide to be one of the more awesome flicks.

YOu can't go wrong with a mutiny.

And they did that in BSG like what....4 times?

Pegasus
Demetrius
Galactica
Galactica (again)


----------

